# I-35 Loop around Austin?



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

_Is _there one now?


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

No, there is Loop 1 (MoPac), which isnt a loop, and there is Loop 360, which isnt a loop either.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

yes. it's called loop 45 and it runs around the east side of town from around buda and re-enters i-35 a little north of georgetown. it's toll.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Texas 130 is open, and bypasses Austin east of town. You can catch Toll 45 just north of the Cabela's in Kyle. It will hit Tx 130 North and dump you back on I35 in Georgetown.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

The toll road goes around the East side of Austin. We use it all the time when we go to East Texas. Sure beats going I35 through downtown Austin.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> yes. it's called loop 45 and it runs around the east side of town from around buda and re-enters i-35 a little north of georgetown. it's toll.


thanx........ yahoo maps doesn't show it being completed from _anywhere _around Buda to 183

but it is now connecting with I-35 south of Austin?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> thanx........ yahoo maps doesn't show it being completed from _anywhere _around Buda to 183
> 
> but it is now connecting with I-35 south of Austin?


Yes...Coming from SA, you'll see a 45 / 130 sign. Like they said..once you see the Cabelas tower you'll be exiting shortly. I hate paying tolls, esp 130 but it's worth not having to sit in that downtown mess.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bill Fisher said:


> thanx........ yahoo maps doesn't show it being completed from _anywhere _around Buda to 183
> 
> but it is now connecting with I-35 south of Austin?


you're welcome. mapquest shows it pretty well. try this ...

MapQuest Maps - Driving Directions - Map

edit: i've never actually accessed it from i-35 down south - only from hwy 71, but i think it's complete over there now.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

When we use it we do the pay by mail and never slow down. Good thing it never really has much traffic on it. Sure makes it nice when we are pulling the 5th wheel not having to deal with the Austin traffic.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

got it...... thanx all!


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

It's complete and really get's you around Austin in a hurry. Very little traffic and you can drive straight through the toll booths. They will send you a bill in the mail. 

Just north of Cabela's start moving to the right lane and follow the signs.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

BF- 
I have a theory that if one is going fast enough the camera may not be able to capture the license.
Has not worked so far.
If you need a break when passing thru, holler and we'll do lunch.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

He's right on the drive thru part, I get a notice everytime my UT son does a flyby on the toll road. It also takes TexTag if you have that.-Mike


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

How much does it cost to pass through the whole length? Standard vehicle...no trailer.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

On 130 I think it cost me $1.80 per toll booth and double that when I am pulling the 5th wheel. I get on 45 at Buda then get on 130 and stay on it until 79 at Hutto when we go to East Texas. That round trip up and back with the 5th wheel cost about $25. That is the best money I have spent not to deal with I35 traffic going through Austin both ways.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

cuzn dave said:


> BF-
> I have a theory that if one is going fast enough the camera may not be able to capture the license.
> Has not worked so far.


i have my truck converted into a james bond-esque vehicle where, when i push a button, the license plate spins around to avoid detection. i also have an ejection seat on the passenger side, and another button to drop oil on the road if someone's chasing me.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Hunter11 said:


> When we use it we do the pay by mail and never slow down. Good thing it never really has much traffic on it. Sure makes it nice when we are pulling the 5th wheel not having to deal with the Austin traffic.


X2

I like to come up 183 so I pick it up just past Lockhart and take it to Georgetown when I go up to visit there.

Pretty nice


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

so,....... are y'all telling me that if i have a hitch-haul loaded with two big ice chests blocking my license plate and no tags on the front o'my truck i can just breeze on thru? 

seriously,... can i actually pay-in-advance if i come up with an address <or> drive on thru and get a toll bill and toll bill only (with no fine attached) if i just breeze on thru?

do they have their own toll-road gestapo that's gonna call in air-stike if i don't stop?


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> so,....... are y'all telling me that if i have a hitch-haul loaded with two big ice chests blocking my license plate and no tags on the front o'my truck i can just breeze on thru?
> 
> seriously,... can i actually pay-in-advance if i come up with an address <or> drive on thru and get a toll bill and toll bill only (with no fine attached) if i just breeze on thru?
> 
> do they have their own toll-road gestapo that's gonna call in air-stike if i don't stop?


Yep you sure can....and no air strikes either. Just the usual DPS guys hard at work...as a side note, the road is going to eventually extend to I-10 near Seguin. A huge interchange for that leg is underway now. I drove it from Pflugerville to San Marcos and back last weekend. It sure is nice to avoid all the I-35 through-town mess.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

cuzn dave said:


> BF-
> I have a theory that if one is going fast enough the camera may not be able to capture the license.
> Has not worked so far.
> If you need a break when passing thru, holler and we'll do lunch.


Myth Busters tried and failed even at 200mph. There are a lot of DPS on the toll road though and sometimes unmarked Dodge Chargers (Constables). It takes less than 30 mins. to get from 71 to Georgetown at 70 mph.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Dutch Treat said:


> Yep you sure can....and no air strikes either.


hmmmm....... think i need to strap my (outta state) tags on the back of the hitch-haul first?

i'm not too sure the loop will be neccessary on my trip down to the coast early on a Sunday, but coming back thru months later i might not be able to hit it right

I DO KNOW i'll never ever go thru on a weekday again even if it's midday..... i'd rather go to Victoria and up 77 to Waco...... something i've done several times

basically i'm traveling from an outta state home to my 2nd home on the coast south of Port Mansfield and back


----------



## BU Fisher (Jul 20, 2009)

*130*

The toll road is expensive but downtown Austin traffic is awful. It is worth the money to take the loop. I use it on my way to POC and back everytime. As said earlier, watch out for the black and whites, they are all over it.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I'm using it tomorrow morning...I'm the designated grandparent babysitter for my 15 month old grandchild in Pflugerville. If I don't take the toll road, I have to leave SA really, really early to beat the Austin traffic and I'm supposed to be there by 9:30 am.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

THEPISTONHEAD said:


> How much does it cost to pass through the whole length? Standard vehicle...no trailer.


If you get on 130 in Buda and take it all the way to Georgetown, it's only $7.33 without a TxTag. Best money you'll spend on the trip.


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

nosaltincentx said:


> If you get on 130 in Buda and take it all the way to Georgetown, it's only $7.33 without a TxTag. Best money you'll spend on the trip.


Thanks!


----------

